# Bbw



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anyone's husband been infatuated with bbw's. My husband is on bbw sites a lot and says he is very attracted. I wonder if this is common. Seems strange to me


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I find women that have round hips, backend, and larger than B cup breasts quite attractive. True, I do not choose a mate based solely on this but when I see a woman that some would classify as a BBW, I sometimes find them attractive.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My H enjoys all sizes and shapes. And I do as well.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> My H enjoys all sizes and shapes. And I do as well.


Better he likes BBW than BBC !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well we do like the BBC too, for they have LITTLE BRITTAIN!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Well we do like the BBC too, for they have LITTLE BRITTAIN!


And Dr. Who.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

And PEEP SHOW!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

My husband doesn't go for obese women by any means, but he likes women who look like women, with full hips and round behinds and big breasts. I'd more likely find him on a BBW site than a site full of scrawny girls.


----------



## Anuvia (Jul 10, 2013)

Miarosco said:


> Has anyone's husband been infatuated with bbw's. My husband is on bbw sites a lot and says he is very attracted. I wonder if this is common. Seems strange to me


It's probably a fetish. Plus BBWs are typically easier/freakier than skinny women. I love BBWs.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Back during my single days I went for all types. Honestly I preferred thick over skinny. 

Heh, my wife is NOT going to have to worry about me losing attraction when we eventually have a kid and she puts on baby weight.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Anuvia said:


> It's probably a fetish. Plus BBWs are typically easier/freakier than skinny women. I love BBWs.


Yeah my older cousin back in the day use to say bigger girls are easier and put forth more effort. Wow, looking back we were a##holes as teens.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Porn surfing takes us guys into some deep, dark places. We may see a thumbnail that reminds us of someone we know, knew or have seen on TV even, and that gives you the urge to check it out. 

It's all about edging and waiting for the best one to complete the act.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Miarosco said:


> Has anyone's husband been infatuated with bbw's. My husband is on bbw sites a lot and says he is very attracted. I wonder if this is common. Seems strange to me


Lots of guys are into it. It's more common than a lot of men will admit.


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

I just find it odd. My h is in great shape and has this infatuation with bbw's. Hope I didn't offend


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Miarosco said:


> I just find it odd. My h is in great shape and has this infatuation with bbw's. Hope I didn't offend


Maybe he likes big natural breasts.


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

He has cheated on me with bbw's and continues to do so and I think it's not attractive. I don't understand it or some of crap on this line


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry for snapping. I am frustrated by my situation.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Miarosco said:


> He has cheated on me with bbw's and continues to do so and I think it's not attractive. I don't understand it or some of crap on this line


He's cheating on you now?


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes. He had 1 affair that lasted about 3 months and continues. A lot to my situation. He says he is addicted to sex and has infatuation with bbw's. He works out all the time and is attractive and I don't know what to make of it


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

He's cheating on you, and you are concerned about his taste in women? 

I'd be more worried about the financial issues of the pending divorce.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Miarosco said:


> Yes. He had 1 affair that lasted about 3 months and continues. A lot to my situation. He says he is addicted to sex and has infatuation with bbw's. He works out all the time and is attractive and I don't know what to make of it


What was your sex life like before he started to cheat?


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

We were struggling before. He had said he was unfulfilled and he wanted to try different things like voyeurism. I then had serious med issues and whole life turned upside down


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

There's the impression, right or wrong, that bbw's are freaks. Are you a freak?


----------



## Miarosco (Sep 24, 2013)

I apologize if it sounds that way


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Miarosco said:


> I apologize if it sounds that way


I meant freak in a good way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Miarosco said:


> We were struggling before. He had said he was unfulfilled and he wanted to try different things like voyeurism. I then had serious med issues and whole life turned upside down


What was going on at the time he said he felt unfulfilled? Was it before or after you become ill (or whatever the disability is that you have developed)?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know how normal it is to be infatuated with BBW. I do know that being concerned about what kind of women he's cheating with instead of being concerned that he's cheating is not normal at all.


----------

